# Strong island 2013-14 weather thread



## hatchmastr

WELL WE HAVENT HAD A GOOD WINTER IN A COUPLE OF YEARS..
I have learned that we cannot trust these winter forecast's to be reliable,.
so I guess we just have to sit back relax and wait ,at least it is seasonable cold. so that's a good sign.
lets see what 13-14 has instore for us


----------



## MajorDave

Hope better than one storm!


----------



## Triton2286

I'm not keeping my hopes up for next weeks storm, that's for sure lol.


----------



## hatchmastr

i neeed to finish all the clean ups first then i can think about snow,,,
ill take it if we get it all contracts are in effect already but it wwould def make cleaning up leaves hARDER


----------



## snoway63

Guess you weren't around for the big storm last year, and whats with 
Strong Island, someone rename LONG ISLAND


----------



## TLK380

*Insurance*

Hey guys. Hope everybody is doing well. 
Can you recommend a good insurance agent for plowing ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TLK380

*Plowing insurance on Long Island*

Hey guys. Hope everybody is doing well. 
Can you recommend a good insurance agent for plowing ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## alldayrj

My uncle uses farm family. I also have a policy with them. They crush the competition

2 boss b8s and a vbx sander on the way from esi trucks. Rw couldnt touch them in price even with paying truck freight. Very excited for thrm to get here monday. Were handling a new complicated lot but buying this stuff pretty much guarantees it wont snow for at least a year. 

Need to get the plows out soon but i still have brick to put down.


----------



## Triton2286

Since when did plow become plural for you?


----------



## TCLandscaping

I also use farm family for my landscape company. They are great but are moving away from snow plowing coverage. If you dropped your coverage in the last 3 years for snow they will not renew it. from what I understand they are getting away from it due to the amount of claims. I could be wrong. They do have awesome rates and everyone is great at the office


----------



## hatchmastr

could it be a major storm for thanksgiving??? 
probley just a rain event but the are calling for travel mayhem along the I95


----------



## alldayrj

Triton2286;1668749 said:


> Since when did plow become plural for you?


I had the 9' boss straight and after almost not making it through the blizzard last year i took my pay and went to jersey and bought a mint used 9.2 boss v. Looking to put a mount on the international as a back up but its custom and RW is saying its going to be at least $2000. I need to show it to my fabricator and see what he can do

Im working in garden city all week, do you service that area?

Maybe ill slide it out the V today if theyre saying thanksgiving, that would be fun.


----------



## Triton2286

alldayrj;1668863 said:


> I had the 9' boss straight and after almost not making it through the blizzard last year i took my pay and went to jersey and bought a mint used 9.2 boss v. Looking to put a mount on the international as a back up but its custom and RW is saying its going to be at least $2000. I need to show it to my fabricator and see what he can do
> 
> Im working in garden city all week, do you service that area?
> .


Nah I stay above 25A for pretty much everything.

I might be heading through there to work with a friend in Massapequa but not sure where since he's all over Nassau.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Too bad it ain't snow
http://www.yr.no/kart/#lat=42.30943&lon=-73.6853&zoom=6&laga=nedbør&proj=900913


----------



## tooch420

this coulda been nice nor easter...but no, 32 deg yesterday...40deg today(rain)...then 30deg tomorrow...wtf


----------



## MajorDave

Then back in the 20's & 30's this weekend with no moisture…..


----------



## tooch420

BS:realmad:


----------



## c&i concrete

Hey guys

Does anyone know of a good location to buy calcium on a skid, 50lb bags.?


----------



## Schoenberg Salt

Schoenberg Salt has Contracted with Joe Bastardi of WeatherBell, the former Lead Meteorologist at Accuweather, to provide weekly updates for us and our customers. We will be putting recordings in our phone system and sending email updates along with loading hours of Local piles and warehouses during expected events.

If you would like to receive the emails you can email me your company info and the email/s to receive alerts at [email protected]

Matt
Schoenberg Salt


----------



## tooch420

this is a weak thread...


----------



## Blizzard1980

NO. Other people just have more time in hand


----------



## hatchmastr

looks like we all better get ready 4 tmw ....... but i hate that every forcast is different ,, accuweather calling for 3-6 inches tmw .... news 12 says 1-2 mabey 3 inches
and THE WEATHER CHANNEL sayes <1" lol .


----------



## hatchmastr

this is really gunna slow up my fall clean ups still have about 70 left ....


----------



## E-MAN NY

*tomorrow*

Tonights forecast will give a better window, im thinking 2-4 wet daytime snow!!!! Cant stand doin my bldgs. while people in them! Plow on ready to go. Hey anybody have a place to get 50lb bags of Peladow calcium? Im paying $15 a bag from All Pro in Copiague, that seem high?


----------



## hatchmastr

try calling vigliottis great gardens they have C-force for 14.29 for a 50 lb bag


----------



## alldayrj

Plows strapped on. Pushers moved. Sander is ghettorigged in there and were off. It would be nice to start off with a nice little 4" storm


----------



## tooch420

yes sir! hooked up , ready to go!


----------



## hatchmastr

Just got the sander loaded plows ready and found the excuse to put some kc driving lights on the pick up ...
Even tho this storm will push my clean.ups past the new year.... Won't complain let's get the season started baby


----------



## tooch420

does anyone know when this should be starting?


----------



## Triton2286

tooch420;1679585 said:


> does anyone know when this should be starting?


Around 9am ending at 3pm


----------



## TCLandscaping

Can anyone around the patchogue area give a heads up on the conditions out there? South shore bayshore here not much going on. Have a commercial center out that way but if I could save the trip I will. Thanks in advance. Anyone getting work from this storm?


----------



## ChickenKing

I'm in Holbrook and it's snowing but nothing on the pavement yet.


----------



## alldayrj

There was less snow at my house when i got back then when i left in nesconset. Plowed a little in port jeff. Roads were clean in rocky point and middle island so i went home


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Todays snow?*

Hope you guys did better on north shore than here on south shore! What a bust, scraped 2 of my lots that had snow and that's it!!!Not a good way to start the season.


----------



## hatchmastr

E-MAN NY;1680169 said:


> Hope you guys did better on north shore than here on south shore! What a bust, scraped 2 of my lots that had snow and that's it!!!Not a good way to start the season.


Same here in five towns after 1 everything started to melt


----------



## TCLandscaping

What a bust ! By the time I got the spreaders loaded with salt sand it seems like it stopped sticking. Got nothing done even with all my commercials being 0 tolerance. Taking the earlier snow as a sign of things to come so I didnt wanna hit anyone for nothing and set a bad tone. Still have 50 final clean ups so im not complaining.


----------



## L.I.Mike

Left work early to salt and that was it.


----------



## Blizzard1980

2.5 mil a year and they still cant get it right even 3 hours before. At least first salt went down this season!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Anyone hear anything on this potential Saturday storm?


----------



## hatchmastr

News 12 showing the mix line over longiland


----------



## Triton2286

NOAA is predicting a mix with a 1/2inch accumulation total.


----------



## alldayrj

Should make santacon interesting...


----------



## snoway63

dont know which noaa you read but i read it and at one point said up to 5 inches, now my premium site i subscribe to is calling for even more and he is usually 99 percent of the time dead on, not to mention the cold high isnt going to move as easy as they think. keep your fingers crossed


----------



## hatchmastr

snoway63;1682533 said:


> dont know which noaa you read but i read it and at one point said up to 5 inches, now my premium site i subscribe to is calling for even more and he is usually 99 percent of the time dead on, not to mention the cold high isnt going to move as easy as they think. keep your fingers crossed


Hope so because the media is saying rain sat night is gunna keep down the totals


----------



## snowman123




----------



## hatchmastr

looks nice hopefully we get lucky.

if not atleast it will be crappy out and ill get outa xmas shoping wit the lady .lol

hey snowway63 whats the premium site u use??


----------



## snoway63

snowman123;1682543 said:


>


snowman check out Joes video


----------



## hatchmastr

lets keep this thread on the top .lol a couple days ago some one said it was dead. or was it just the weather was dead..


----------



## Triton2286

Was looking at the daily forecast which now says 1-3.

Map says 2-4.


----------



## snowman123

Ok will do thanks.


----------



## Triton2286

Damn you, I took too long lol


----------



## tooch420

hope that shifts a little more to the east...


----------



## Blizzard1980

hatchmastr;1682551 said:


> lets keep this thread on the top .lol a couple days ago some one said it was dead. or was it just the weather was dead..


Might want to invite Bird here. Last one he opened up generated 10 pages in a second.


----------



## Triton2286

Blizzard1980;1682688 said:


> Might want to invite Bird here. Last one he opened up generated 10 pages in a second.


Wouldn't surprise me if he's posted in the wrong weather thread before.


----------



## Blizzard1980

So, we gonna get 1-8" before rain moves in? Finally they hit a nail on the head


----------



## Triton2286

Blizzard1980;1682705 said:


> So, we gonna get 1-8" before rain moves in? Finally they hit a nail on the head


I wonder if bird can hit a nail on it's head.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

I heard 3-6 on a few radio stations and 2 to 4 on news 12 and then changing over to rain.


----------



## gassux

I'm lookin for an ultramount, preferably 8'. I'm also predicting no snow this weekend after I find said plow


----------



## MajorDave

Please buy it in April


----------



## gassux

Haha. Just upgraded to 6"


----------



## plowinli

I'm looking for Magic Salt in Central Suffolk area, does anyone know where I can get it? I use to get it from a guy in Riverhead but the phone is disconnected.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Rain?*

Looks like either way the south shore is gonna see rain, some models are saying rain by 12am? Im getting up sat early to see the latest models....these maps and predictions can make you nuts!!! My plan is go out 4am to clear the slush! Good luck guys, we need a pre Christmas snow!


----------



## hatchmastr

i wish pre xmas snow meant pre xmas payment that would be nice ..

HOPE EVERYONE IS READY MY TRUCK IS RUNNING FINE BUT FOR SOME REASON MY HEADLIGHTS 
ARE TURNING ON AND OFF WHEN THEY WANT GOOD THING I GOT KC LIGHTS ON THE ROOF


----------



## alldayrj

Im leaving the plow off to make sure it comes down hard, youre all welcome


----------



## Blizzard1980

Wondering how much will be left on ground after all that rain. How to justify plowing commercials if it all washes away before next business day?


----------



## MajorDave

Snow sticking here in Queens…on way to Huntington now though.

Doesn't look good - a light long snow rolling into rain as it warms up and then gets cold just in time again for the moisture to leave.
****NOAA says Queens total 4.2 through 9PM turning over to rain til morn and then of course the temp drops again.
Huntington - 3.5 inches with the same scenario as above……..I'm moving to Minnesota….


----------



## hatchmastr

Blizzard1980;1683819 said:


> Wondering how much will be left on ground after all that rain. How to justify plowing commercials if it all washes away before next business day?


what if it doesnt wash away its gunna turn to a 2-3 " slushie
then when is freezes. all ice ...tmw lo supposed to be 22 low


----------



## TCLandscaping

My plan is to play it by ear. Probably get a sanding in today at the commercials and I have a buffet xmas caroling at the liyc so ill have to see where snow totals are by 6pm. Plan to push whatever is left before rain if its needed and then salt sand dependong on freeze.


----------



## alldayrj

Nesconset reporting, nothing on the roads. I need something to do to kill time


----------



## Blizzard1980

hatchmastr;1684325 said:


> what if it doesnt wash away its gunna turn to a 2-3 " slushie
> then when is freezes. all ice ...tmw lo supposed to be 22 low


I know. Hopefully there is enough slush left before freezing temps move in to get a push in the books.


----------



## hatchmastr

i know its all about timing last storm i got to one of my acts.
no tolerence and got a push and salting then by the timme i got to the other it was a solid sheet of ice only got in a salting so all we can do is play it by Ear and c what happens,..


----------



## tooch420

looks good so far, sticking to road here in Selden


----------



## hatchmastr

anybody looking for work in west Hempstead I cant go all the way there for 2 small gas stations on the same road lmk 917 696 6019


----------



## cturrisi

Anyone salting parking lots tonight? Or just gonna let the rain take care of it?


----------



## TCLandscaping

I salted/sanded everything today. Gonna wait and see what happens and go out in the morning. I have places open late but with all day traffic and sanding lot not much to do now especially with full lots.As a side note I had fuel issues in the dump and a normal salt route of 2 hours took me 7. Hope everyone else had a good day


----------



## Blizzard1980

Im getting tired of this plow on -plow off type of weather this season already.


----------



## TCLandscaping

As nice as it is to salt, getting stuff ready between snow and clean ups is killing me too. Especially when nothing is plowable.


----------



## tooch420

Blizzard1980;1684787 said:


> Im getting tired of this plow on -plow off type of weather this season already.


I hear ya Blizzard1980!:angry:


----------



## Blizzard1980

I see sort of trend in winter weather last few years where we seem to adopt slush and rain more suitable for Atlantic City and Washington DC while our nice fluffy stuff has moved 100 miles north


----------



## Blizzard1980

I know, i know. It's still early for this season to start complaining


----------



## TCLandscaping

Am I missing something or are guys just eager. See a lot of lots being plowed. Like I said salted today planned on going out after the rain to see what needs to be done.


----------



## Blizzard1980

I have ants in my pants. Have to get some " Raid"


----------



## alldayrj

Port jeff got a few inches, i plowed about 6 hours today. Very icy. Going back early am to touch up and sand salt as needed.


----------



## tooch420

Anyone need another truck for removal PM me..live in Selden, will go 24/7 no problem...any day any time. PM me with hourly rates if interested. Thank you


----------



## MajorDave

TCLandscaping;1684877 said:


> Am I missing something or are guys just eager. See a lot of lots being plowed. Like I said salted today planned on going out after the rain to see what needs to be done.


No - your not missing anything - ya, eager - I know I want a blast…but ya, I saw some people plowing nothing yesterday! I did a few places in Huntington, but it was nothing much - some residential's who wanted it. Actually, got more in Queens, which is almost NEVER the case.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Gone like a fart in the wind. No5 a trace or snow left here


----------



## MajorDave

Here's the Blizzard of Long Island December 2013! LOL!! (Huntington - near St Anthony's)


----------



## hatchmastr

TCLandscaping;1685214 said:


> Gone like a fart in the wind. No5 a trace or snow left here


SAME HERE IN EAST ROCKAWAY not a trace THANK GOD IM GOIN TO DO CLEAN UPS TMW

see if i can finish befor xmas


----------



## bluerage94

Just can't see billing customers for plowing and sanding....when we got two inches of snow before it turned to rain and temps went into the 40's...


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Got in a few hours of plowing before it turned to rain. Too bad it turned to rain. Showing 2 to 4 inches on Tuesday....


----------



## hatchmastr

I was thinking the same thing about billing blue rage but what about the fact that it was snowing and icy all day even tho it all melted I do a very popular gym and they had traffic in and out and they don't want a customer sliping an falling rite?


----------



## snoway63

If its a 2 inch trigger im plowing and or sanding never had a problem with the billing, since most are open and have traffic, and its my liability if someone slips and falls, you could be held negligent if you didnt plow on your trigger


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1686039 said:


> I was thinking the same thing about billing blue rage but what about the fact that it was snowing and icy all day even tho it all melted I do a very popular gym and they had traffic in and out and they don't want a customer sliping an falling rite?


That's the entire decision point...if they're commercial and liable, they need it almost as it happens especially if it is during operating hours. Residential is a different story - it's up to them as they can wait for the rain.

But even then, is the slush left going to freeze the next day and create a hazard. It's all situational dependent. Just be fair and they'll appreciate your concern. JMO...


----------



## hatchmastr

What's up for tmw more snow wtf I never wanted a dry week so bad lol at least we are doin clean ups today .. See how far we get


----------



## TCLandscaping

This snow is killing me!! Double edged sword as both make me money. I dont wanna complain about snow because you gotta take it when you can get it but I need to finish cleanups!!!! We have had 9 good days since thanksgiving to get 119 houeee done.


----------



## MajorDave

How long does one clean up take and what's it consist of? How many units going at once?


----------



## alldayrj

I went and spread hay and tarped it on a patio im doing in an effort to defrost he ground. We will see if it works, if we really get 2/4" tomorrow its supposed to warm up at the end of the week.


----------



## hatchmastr

Well I geuss how long is dependent on the size of property,amount of leaves , how much perrenial trimming, etc. and of coarse how efficient your crew is working.

I do a range of different size houses from 2 acres mansions to 50x100 lot 
I'm now still working in the bigger houses and we get about 4-6 houses done Daily but the small houses we can do 15-18 in a day


----------



## hatchmastr

so was able to get a salting in today not much did anyone get any good accumulation 
south shore nassau is a bust


----------



## cturrisi

South shore Suffolk was dusting in AM, then slush. Going to see about salting walkways early am. Most of my accounts are apartment complexes.


----------



## Triton2286

1/2" to 1" Glen Cove


----------



## alldayrj

So glad i moved out of south shore nassau, plowed for 10 hours today. Sand runs in the am, its nasty like a skating rink out there


----------



## snoway63

just a heads up to everyone, dont get your salt sand mix from GTS in Holbrook, dont think they know how to mix it, the load i got today was probably only 10 percent salt, plus prices are through the roof at 43 dollars for a half yard, Had no choice since RBR ran out in the morning


----------



## L.I.Mike

I use Lake in ronkonkoma for mine. 35 a half yard and never a problem.


----------



## snoway63

Anyone getting alot of calls from Farandino for help this year, there pricing is super low for what it cost to operate here. Guess thats why they need help


----------



## Triton2286

snoway63;1691754 said:


> Anyone getting alot of calls from Farandino for help this year, there pricing is super low for what it cost to operate here. Guess thats why they need help


A friend I work with had Cowbay ask him to do a 4acre lot for them for $600 lol


----------



## Blizzard1980

L.I.Mike;1689664 said:


> I use Lake in ronkonkoma for mine. 35 a half yard and never a problem.


Are they open 24/7 during events?


----------



## E-MAN NY

*White Christmas?*

Accu saying 1-2 Eve into Xmas am??? Squalls?


----------



## MajorDave

That hasn't happened in a long time - would be cool...


----------



## L.I.Mike

Lake is usually open during any storm 24/7. Just call or stop by to be sure but he was always there when we needed him.


----------



## c&i concrete

A buddy of mine needs a couple of yards of rock salt tonight.hes willing to pay. Please text me at 631 741 1818 asap thank you who would have some willing to sell.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Did you try RBR?


----------



## c&i concrete

Blizzard1980;1696942 said:


> Did you try RBR?


My buddy tried everyone . He needs it tonight.


----------



## hatchmastr

Gunna b hard to try to find sum Christmas night


----------



## c&i concrete

hatchmastr;1696954 said:


> Gunna b hard to try to find sum Christmas night


I know I dont know why he didnt just keep some at his yard.


----------



## hatchmastr

Doesn't look like we are gunna have a problem tmw 43 high with very light flurries I'm gunna try to get my last 20 house done tmw ...


----------



## tooch420

So, you think mother nature is gonna skip us this year?...


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

I see snow in the forecast for 1/1 and 1/3... Hopefully we can get something!


----------



## TCLandscaping

Still extremely early as far as long island weather goes. Normally our best month is february. We already had 3 events so im not gonna complain just yet. Lets keep the fingers crossed for a more then average winter. Happy new year everyone


----------



## MajorDave

TCLandscaping;1699662 said:


> Still extremely early as far as long island weather goes. Normally our best month is february. We already had 3 events so im not gonna complain just yet. Lets keep the fingers crossed for a more then average winter. Happy new year everyone


HNY to all you too - got a new Boss DXT Stainless for Christmas - no wait - that was a sweater! Oh well! LOL


----------



## snoway63

watching possible blizzard for around the 2nd


----------



## MajorDave

I keep hearing it - where you reading it from?


----------



## snoway63

MajorDave;1699793 said:


> I keep hearing it - where you reading it from?


Weatherbell and other sites


----------



## hatchmastr

looks like weather channel calling for a nice storm to welcome the new year


----------



## Blizzard1980

Totals are going down and 2 more days to go. Or could it be another Nemo?


----------



## MajorDave

I'm listening to NY1 - they are waiting and saying they are before calling it. So far I have heard 5 different forecasts!


----------



## TCLandscaping

Same here. News 12 just said its around 4 inches right now but still depending as storm is 2 days out. Hey 4 inches is better then nothing right? At least thats what I used to tell the ladies


----------



## jjklongisland

The further out to sea or east the storm tracks the less snow we will get. Looks like the Boston Area will be getting hit with it either scenario


----------



## MajorDave

TCLandscaping;1702759 said:


> Same here. News 12 just said its around 4 inches right now but still depending as storm is 2 days out. Hey 4 inches is better then nothing right? At least thats what I used to tell the ladies


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## hatchmastr

very funny majordave lol accuweather has us in the 6-12 range but who the **** knows until that other low of the coast explodes or doesnt /.. that will be the game changer


----------



## hatchmastr

might as well put the plow on today cuz tommrw gunna be hung over lmao happy new year everyone


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1702806 said:


> might as well put the plow on today cuz tommrw gunna be hung over lmao happy new year everyone


HAHAHA - RIGHT ON! Girl had her wallet lifted last night at nice steak house on East Side - bastards! I can remember who did it too!


----------



## gassux

anyone need a sub on the nassau border? I'll be in the elmont area, finally back in the plow game after taking a season off


----------



## L.I.Mike

Wow, a 0 to 8 inch storm. This will be fun to see what we get.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Well, one thing i can be sure about is my wife is due in June. 

But i think it's a little wrong timing now to find out there is something abnormal going on inside 6 month old tranny i got rebuilt.

Happy New Year


----------



## hatchmastr

Hey blizzard how much does it cost to rebuild a Tranny my 96 gmc 5.7 just started sliping only when it's cold so I think it might be about time


----------



## Triton2286

I think rebuilds are normally around $1K


----------



## Blizzard1980

If i remember correctly i paid 2k. In your case if it just started to act up with cold weather ... it could be as easy as pulling a pan and new filter+fluids if you have shifting issues until warmed up. Reason for it oil being too thick to pass thru clogged filter. 
All shifting points from 1st to 2nd and up are made with oil pressure coming from pump.


----------



## hatchmastr

Blizzard1980;1703289 said:


> If i remember correctly i paid 2k. In your case if it just started to act up with cold weather ... it could be as easy as pulling a pan and new filter+fluids if you have shifting issues until warmed up. Reason for it oil being too thick to pass thru clogged filter.
> All shifting points from 1st to 2nd and up are made with oil pressure coming from pump.


It's only happenes wen it's cold and only with reverse gear not engaging rite away I rev the motor and I catches but once the truck is warm no sign of issue


----------



## Blizzard1980

Yea, i'm NO professional by any means but for me it would make sence. Unless it's a shift solenoid for reverse going bad and sticking?? Is it even possible? Dunno. But would be a lot cheaper than whole rebuild


----------



## hatchmastr

Def I am gunna talk to my mechanic probley after this so called storm coming this week ... It def makes since tho thanks for the advice


----------



## Triton2286

Winds sure are going to make it an interesting night.


----------



## snowman123

Lets get this Thread moving like last year.


----------



## Triton2286

Nah, I think tomorrow is a bust lol


----------



## snowman123




----------



## TLK380

Get ready guys.
This is what we wished for. Lol


----------



## Triton2286

TLK380;1704231 said:


> Get ready guys.
> This is what we wished for. Lol


I asked for snow not 40mph gusts and -13 wind chill.


----------



## jjklongisland

snowman123;1704222 said:


>


Snowman, how do you get that detailed of a snowfall map. I couldnt find it on NOAA.


----------



## MajorDave

TLK380;1704231 said:


> Get ready guys.
> This is what we wished for. Lol


Every 2 weeks!


----------



## Triton2286

jjklongisland;1704233 said:


> Snowman, how do you get that detailed of a snowfall map. I couldnt find it on NOAA.


http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/stormtotalprecip.php


----------



## snowman123

jjklongisland I type in on Google noaa snow forecast snow map new york and it is the first link.


----------



## tooch420

Why dont you guys go to pm if it has nothing to do with li weather


----------



## cturrisi

snowman123 thanks for that noaa map information.


----------



## snowman123

cturrisi no problem.


----------



## Blizzard1980

tooch420;1704275 said:


> Why dont you guys go to pm if it has nothing to do with li weather


That happened last year, let's leave it there and move on.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Going to be a good storm for us. Hopefully the drifts aren't too bad but not complaining


----------



## Silverado8.1

Hello everybody, I'm new here and it's my second season plowing, I came across this article and I was concerned because I plow in Queens, I wonder if the Lie would be open to plow trucks?

http://www.newsday.com/news/weather/cuomo-lie-parkways-may-be-closed-before-blizzard-hits-li-1.6705458


----------



## MajorDave

Silverado8.1;1704478 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new here and it's my second season plowing, I came across this article and I was concerned because I plow in Queens, I wonder if the Lie would be open to plow trucks?
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/news/weather/cuomo-lie-parkways-may-be-closed-before-blizzard-hits-li-1.6705458


You will have to be an Official vehicle.


----------



## Silverado8.1

Thanks, I only have my truck and plow, no signs at all. I'll try to get in and see what happens.


----------



## MajorDave

Where are you plowing in Queens? …I am in Queens and out on the Island from Nassau out to Huntington...


----------



## Silverado8.1

South of Jamaica train station, I got a route.


----------



## MajorDave

Silverado8.1;1704508 said:


> South of Jamaica train station, I got a route.


You with Natural Landscape or one of the other contractors with DSNY? I think that is District 12 or 13 down there…You will get in (Activated at 7PM) - maybe not back depending on what they do though. Have to do GCP or Jericho maybe…where you going back to on the island?


----------



## Silverado8.1

MajorDave;1704510 said:


> You with Natural Landscape or one of the other contractors with DSNY? I think that is District 12 or 13 down there…You will get in (Activated at 7PM) - maybe not back depending on what they do though. Have to do GCP or Jericho maybe…where you going back to on the island?


Yeah I'm with Natural Landscape I gotta be there at 7pm. I'm in the Huntington area.


----------



## c&i concrete

looking for subs for tonight.. vets highway area. please contact me at 631 741-1818...must be reliable and have knowledge.


----------



## docsgmc

ready!! set!!! and wait 
:redbounce


----------



## TCLandscaping

When is everyone going out if not already


----------



## MajorDave

Been out in Queens since 7PM!


----------



## alldayrj

Went at 930 last night. Left at 630 pm today. Going back tomorrow to clean up after parked cars etc. boss vbx froze up, ripped my v plow deflector, battled with the wipers freezing up constantly but other than that it was a fun storm


----------



## L.I.Mike

Amen to the freezing wiper blades, gotta love trying to see through the streaks. O


----------



## erebus

Learned a lot about plowing streets this storm. First the lighted plow markers saved the plow and a bunch of parked cars on some narrow Queens streets. Second have two extra sets of wiper blades so you can rotate them in n out of the warm cab. Thirdly raise the blade of the pavement a bit. Those raised manhole cover are not fun to hit.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Was a nice little event. Loved the " fluffy" factor.


----------



## MajorDave

I snapped a wiper blade and along comes a guy who came down for the storm - he had an old blade (one) in the truck and the connector actually fit!!! He saved my ads! What are the chances! That's why I am keeping an extra set from now on - lesson learned! Good storm!


----------



## MajorDave

And that was at about 3 am! No Auto Zone open!!!


----------



## hatchmastr

how did u snap a wiperblade .?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

The freezing wiper blades definitely sucked. Had to change out one of them during the storm and kept breaking off the ice a bunch of times. Would have been nicer if we didn't have wind but not complaining. Was a good storm.


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1708177 said:


> how did u snap a wiperblade .?


Opened the door, stood up on the running board and reached around and "snapped" the blade down to smack off the ice - it cracked!!!!! I was like - I am [email protected]&$ed!!! I was about to flip flop the passenger blade and then I caught the yellow lights flashing in the distance. We chatted an then in closing I mentioned it - and he had one!!!


----------



## MajorDave

97f250Heavyduty;1708327 said:


> The freezing wiper blades definitely sucked. Had to change out one of them during the storm and kept breaking off the ice a bunch of times. Would have been nicer if we didn't have wind but not complaining. Was a good storm.


Anyone have those heated blades? Reviews? Price?


----------



## Silverado8.1

It was a good storm, I had to break the ice off the wipers a couple of time, never thought about them breaking!


----------



## bluerage94

Keep a can of spray on defroster/antifreeze(prestone)...spray the windshield and blades...usually have to repeated every few hours. about $2.99 a can. A couple cans last a season per truck.


----------



## docsgmc

good times!!! I dropped my front drive shaft at about 3 a.m. good thing the snow was light. 25 hours in 2 wheel drive worked good enough. All the rest of our equipment held up. for my fellow Long Islanders!!!!


----------



## MajorDave

bluerage94;1708936 said:
 

> Keep a can of spray on defroster/antifreeze(prestone)...spray the windshield and blades...usually have to repeated every few hours. about $2.99 a can. A couple cans last a season per truck.


Oh Nice - gonna try that - thanks!

OK - back from Mass now - gotta download video and see what I got…and bill….


----------



## MajorDave

Silverado8.1;1708749 said:


> It was a good storm, I had to break the ice off the wipers a couple of time, never thought about them breaking!


YA - I was so lucky that he came along…I sat there for a few minutes considering my options…switch blades…then I saw him. I wasn't even going to ask him as it didn't dawn on me that he may have extra - and I just happened to mention it…


----------



## porabjr

Good storm..... except for losing 2 ignition coils at 3am and speed sensor going around 4. Tortured truck and myself for another 16 hours with truck running like dog doo. And that, boys and girls is why I love to drive a Ford.


----------



## c&i concrete

Good storm other then salting truck having a bad injector and not working or one snow blower getting a flat, and freezing ass of in bobcat.


----------



## MajorDave

Hanging out in Queens…met up at DD for a quick one at about 2:45 before back at it…of course I can't get with it and pull in the other way and THEN i take a pic…knucklehead….


----------



## TCLandscaping

Similar situation here. Salting truck has a bad tank. Runs great or not st all. Decided to take a crap when needed it. Other then that good storm. Should be good billing. Hope it keeps up until spring.


----------



## cturrisi

Where do you guys get your official snow depths from? My contracts are based on a minimum and then per inch. I have an account that wants a printout of official snow depth.

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## aclawn

> cturrisi;1711064 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you guys get your official snow depths from? My contracts are based on a minimum and then per inch. I have an account that wants a printout of official snow depth.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Chris
Click to expand...

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=OKX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


----------



## c&i concrete

TCLandscaping;1710846 said:


> Similar situation here. Salting truck has a bad tank. Runs great or not st all. Decided to take a crap when needed it. Other then that good storm. Should be good billing. Hope it keeps up until spring.


Was it a ford with a bad tank?


----------



## Nigel Tufnel

bluerage94;1708936 said:


> Keep a can of spray on defroster/antifreeze(prestone)...spray the windshield and blades...usually have to repeated every few hours. about $2.99 a can. A couple cans last a season per truck.


I second this! This stuff works great! I have an '86 K5, which of course has a less than desirable defroster but the prestone cans work work great.

Also, I'm a little new to the boards here but I'm mostly in the Glen Cove area.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Yeah. 01 powerstroke. I babied it to finish clean ups and pressed my luck. Stupid idea. Gonna order one and change this week


----------



## c&i concrete

TCLandscaping;1711580 said:


> Yeah. 01 powerstroke. I babied it to finish clean ups and pressed my luck. Stupid idea. Gonna order one and change this week


Had to do the same with mine.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Where did you go? I just got one thru acme in islip terrace. Easy job to switch? Its on one of my dumps so with body up should be fairly simple in theory correct?


----------



## erebus

MajorDave;1710724 said:


> Hanging out in Queens…met up at DD for a quick one at about 2:45 before back at it…of course I can't get with it and pull in the other way and THEN i take a pic…knucklehead….


That's one sexy red truck!!!  The little lady named it Clifford. " honey did you put in Clifford's ears? I don't want to walk into them again." Ears! You mean mirrors? Yes his ears!


----------



## c&i concrete

TCLandscaping;1711946 said:


> Where did you go? I just got one thru acme in islip terrace. Easy job to switch? Its on one of my dumps so with body up should be fairly simple in theory correct?


The problem is the gas tanks rust in the inside on the early 2000 fords also the water in the water in the diesel mess with the injectors because they didnt change them to Tuscon tip till later on.


----------



## Triton2286

Nigel Tufnel;1711546 said:


> I second this! This stuff works great! I have an '86 K5, which of course has a less than desirable defroster but the prestone cans work work great.
> 
> Also, I'm a little new to the boards here but I'm mostly in the Glen Cove area.


Welcome!

That's where I'm living now but trying to move to Port Washington. Hate it here.


----------



## cturrisi

aclawn;1711186 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=OKX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


Thank you ACLAWN. I found that and was going to use it. Didn't know if there was a different/better site.


----------



## MajorDave

Nigel Tufnel;1711546 said:


> I second this! This stuff works great! I have an '86 K5, which of course has a less than desirable defroster but the prestone cans work work great.
> 
> Also, I'm a little new to the boards here but I'm mostly in the Glen Cove area.


Welcome Brother --- gotta try that!


----------



## MajorDave

erebus;1712001 said:


> That's one sexy red truck!!!  The little lady named it Clifford. " honey did you put in Clifford's ears? I don't want to walk into them again." Ears! You mean mirrors? Yes his ears!


Is that you John?


----------



## erebus

MajorDave;1712435 said:


> Is that you John?


Yes Sir! Waiting on the call for more fun n games


----------



## aclawn

YW,this one is a premium site.
http://www.weatherworksinc.com/services/certified-snowfall-totals


----------



## hatchmastr

looks like we have the next week or so off of snow  o well at least this last storm was nice acculimations and easy to work becuase it was so fluffy lol


----------



## tooch420

hatchmastr;1714661 said:


> looks like we have the next week or so off of snow  o well at least this last storm was nice acculimations and easy to work becuase it was so fluffy lol


Right..It was nice to push. Until evening, then it packed up more and couldn't push up to high on pile (got plow hung up as soon as sun went down, lol)

So when are lookin for next one?


----------



## hatchmastr

who knows not in the near future .. with long island the last couple of years I wouldn't be supprised if that's all we get for the year.. lol


----------



## tooch420

i hope your wrong...


----------



## TCLandscaping

Snow season for long island doesnt usually crank up until jan 20th thru early march. In the last five seasons not including this one we had one dry year. 97.5 walk fm said get ready to dig out for the month of feb.


----------



## alldayrj

Ill take some this month and february. Otherwise get that crap out of here and warm it up. I want to throw down some pavers! No more march storms


----------



## tooch420

well i'm no landscraper so ...GIMME SNOW ALL THIS MONTH AND NEXT!! NEED $$$ lol


----------



## hatchmastr

Yea same here wanna start planting again waiting till spring for 15k planting job . And that's only starting the back yard ..lol but pavers? Can't u work as long as its above freezing an the ground ain't frozen .. Ima b doin a brick path to my shed on Saturday but I don't have to dig anything


----------



## tooch420

I wouldn't lay anything in this cold..it will definitely move by the time the ground thaws.


----------



## alldayrj

Yea i finished my last paver job a few days before christmas. But the ground cant be frozen, we had to tarp the ground and cover with hay. 

The other problem is people dont call for brick patios when its too cold to leave their house!

How are you doing a brick walk without digging?


----------



## hatchmastr

alldayrj;1716509 said:


> How are you doing a brick walk without digging?


The path I'm doing is going from my shed to driveway and level beetween the two is 5" above the grade of lawn


----------



## MajorDave

Just snow already….MORE


----------



## snoway63

I always love to see people saying the winter is over when it just got started LOL, we are in for a good long winter with another very cold hit coming for us after this brief warmup, when ever you have these temp swings look out because that is when we get good coastals to form


----------



## hatchmastr

Hopefully .....


----------



## alldayrj

Partying with some country the morning after the blizzard. If you don't like country, get out


----------



## tooch420

i'm out!...lol


----------



## Silverado8.1

TCLandscaping;1716446 said:


> Snow season for long island doesnt usually crank up until jan 20th thru early march. In the last five seasons not including this one we had one dry year. 97.5 walk fm said get ready to dig out for the month of feb.


So a little less than 2 months, i just hope we get at least 3 more storms 6 inches plus.


----------



## MajorDave

Yup - I need to pay St Anthony's and Hockey Tuition!!!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Possibly Wednesday afternoon/night snow. Keep the fingers crossed!


----------



## hatchmastr

Hopefully next wed is summing to look forward to at least.... I hate seeing 7 day forecast with no snow lol did anyone have to salt this mourning I saw my bricks had like a 8th inch of accumulation but concrete had nothing


----------



## alldayrj

We saltsanded. That froze up nasty! Lots of accidents


----------



## Triton2286

MajorDave;1717734 said:


> Yup - I need to pay St Anthony's and Hockey Tuition!!!


St Anthony's...Ugh lol


----------



## hatchmastr

everyone hibernating until the next storm.??


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Waiting for the next one. Showing snow on Saturday and next Wednesday. But it will probably wind up just falling off the map.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Clippers*

The Jet is favoring a few clippers to zip through? Lets see what they do. Sat am is gonna be a little colder for that one.


----------



## tooch420

snoway63;1662580 said:


> Guess you weren't around for the big storm last year, and whats with
> Strong Island, someone rename LONG ISLAND


lol, thank you..i agree


----------



## Silverado8.1

Come on! We need some more days like these!


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Winter storm watch!*

Just awoke to a WSW for tues pm.........4-8 comin!


----------



## c&i concrete

E-MAN NY;1729402 said:


> Just awoke to a WSW for tues pm.........4-8 comin!


Yes im pumped saw it this morning where doing stone work on a house right now but ill take some snow.


----------



## hatchmastr

4-8 they saying so everyone better get ready... i hate the short notice storm but ill take what i can get


----------



## alldayrj

Trucks in the shop getting new unit bearings. Just in time to hammer on them tomorrow


----------



## Silverado8.1

Truck is in the shop getting undercoated, new muffler and air filter, should be good for tomorrow morning. Gotta pick up my plow from the yard....I'll need that too.


----------



## c&i concrete

There saying 10-14 inches nowm


----------



## alldayrj

Where are you seeing this, weather channel app on my ohone says 6" in smithtown


----------



## Mitragorz

Here's a bit of a silly question: The forecast for Holbrook for tomorrow afternoon is calling for 3-5 inches. The forecast for tomorrow evening is calling for 4-6. Is that 4-6 ON TOP of the afternoon forecast, or 4-6 TOTAL accumulation?

I've never been able to verify since it always seems to be different than forecast anyway


----------



## hatchmastr

When it comes to total forecast I've seen that's its all over the board whether Chanel online and tv say different things lol the new 12 and accuweather all diff i geuss I used to worry now its good enough to know we Are def getting snow and take it from there is we get 6 or 8 or twelve same work more on less just more $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mitragorz

AM880 just said "6-12 region-wide" 

Bring it on!


----------



## snowman123




----------



## MajorDave

Great - waiting for new spindle to arrive tomorrow - maybe wed - I am flipping out!


----------



## Silverado8.1

This one really came out of nowhere, it was only yesterday that I was hoping for a storm and I wake up this morning and we're getting 6-12 inches, sweet!


----------



## alldayrj

Up to 14". Fuel up, spare wipers, its going to be a long night. If anyone needs a skid steer i have one in smithtown and a small one in farmingdale available


----------



## hatchmastr

i just got a call from a guy trying to sub me 4 cvs's in my area we agreed on a $ how can i assure i will get paid? what do u guys do to secure ur payment.


----------



## hatchmastr

Nice storm hope everyone did alright... Is it wierd after 14 hours plowing I hear my diesel motor runnin in my head . Time to finally slp


----------



## alldayrj

I wouldnt do that deal, i did once and it took collections and 6 months to get paid. 

I got out damage free. 19 hrs in the pickup, gotta love that diesel sound. Skid steer got 12 hrs too. Hoping for some more


----------



## hatchmastr

alldayrj;1732326 said:


> I wouldnt do that deal, i did once and it took collections and 6 months to get paid.
> 
> I got out damage free. 19 hrs in the pickup, gotta love that diesel sound. Skid steer got 12 hrs too. Hoping for some more


Lol I figured y would the old subs just not want to do the locations gotta b cuz of payment so I told the guy no..
it would of been to much for me to take the chance to just hope the guy would b honest sory but I been burned befor

But all in all good storm anyone got the official accumulation report??


----------



## MajorDave

Picked up truck last night just in time...waiting on a spindle from FedEx! New spindle, wheel bearing, caliper, brakes and rotors and away I went and so did my money! But a quick fast storm for sure...


----------



## alldayrj

Who has the drop on this saturday storm? I want to do some stacking and relocating but people have already spent a lot on snow and january isnt over


----------



## hatchmastr

alldayrj;1732809 said:


> Who has the drop on this saturday storm? I want to do some stacking and relocating but people have already spent a lot on snow and january isnt over


looks like we gunna get something at lease a salting. the real talk should be about the chance for a HUGE coastal storm for next mid week if it all lines up rite we should be looking at big totals


----------



## hatchmastr

keep the faith fellas 2013-14 is gunna be one for the books., i already tripled my last year gross income this year and we are not even in feb. yet


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Good one !!!*

Good storm, easy push! That 1 inch or so burst between 3-4 am kinda screwed me as I had to do two accounts over, but all in all good. Sun into Mon they are watching closely......


----------



## E-MAN NY

Anybody know who sells 50lb bags of Peladow calcium chloride on the Island? All Pro in Copiague is out?


----------



## TCLandscaping

Hubbard sand in gravel 5th ave in bay shore was. Give a call first to see. I bought bags yesterday.


----------



## hatchmastr

Hey guys I never used calcium chloride before what the befits except for not ruining masonry or concrete ... Do u really save money compared to rock salt buy the bulk 

In my route I need about a cubic yard to do everything 
Cost me about 100 bux or so for the bulk yard ??


----------



## L.I.Mike

Plowed 18 hours for the town and it was nice easy roads close to my house. Weird storm since I had no problems with visibility during the whole thing.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Calcium*

Thx TC I will give them a buzz in am!


----------



## tooch420

Ya boys, was a good one! I was out for 24 hours...then slept for 12+...couple days later still feelin it..lol


----------



## hatchmastr

what goin on today guys i geuss were salting today huh?


----------



## TCLandscaping

Id guess a salting. Maybe scraping down a few lots that don't get treated while Im at it. Gonna be cold again. Heard possibly moving super bowl due to a storm for the ages. Any truth to that?


----------



## hatchmastr

that would be nice were did u hear that??


----------



## cturrisi

tooch420;1735276 said:


> Ya boys, was a good one! I was out for 24 hours...then slept for 12+...couple days later still feelin it..lol


Same working hours, I was awake for 32 hrs overall.....I think they call it getting old and it stinks


----------



## tooch420

cturrisi;1735397 said:


> Same working hours, I was awake for 32 hrs overall.....I think they call it getting old and it stinks


lol...indeed. Ya, I was out for 24 hours but was up at 8am, went in @ 3pm, worked till 3pm next day. But...MADE GOOD $$$


----------



## hatchmastr

yesterday was nice to have something to do ... ill take it all . get it while its hot boys or in this case while its cold


----------



## L.I.Mike

I was out for 3 hours last night, I'll take getting paid for pushing an inch anytime. The apartment complex we have has zero snow on the walks policy.payup


----------



## cturrisi

Anyone else a little surprised by the amount of snow we got? It was suppose to be a dusting and I saw at least an inch and a half in Bay Shore, went out around 10pm to check and ended up plowing all of my accounts till 3am. Nice easy night.


----------



## Triton2286

cturrisi;1736743 said:


> Anyone else a little surprised by the amount of snow we got? It was suppose to be a dusting and I saw at least an inch and a half in Bay Shore, went out around 10pm to check and ended up plowing all of my accounts till 3am. Nice easy night.


It was weird. I'm in Glen Cove and saw maybe 3/4in. The condo i do in Massapequa had 1.5in and I heard Babylon got 2.5


----------



## bluerage94

South Shore babylon to islip...a good 2inches...plowable


----------



## TCLandscaping

You said it blue. Not a bad little event. Hope everyone had a safe fun


----------



## hatchmastr

Lets just say thank god for no tolerance and the polar votex let's keep bringing in the $$$$


----------



## hatchmastr

Lets just say thank god for no tolerance and the polar votex let's keep bringing in the $$$$


----------



## 32vld

Weather.com said 1.6". Looked a touch closer to 2" though not quite. It was enough for five of my regular customers to want service.

So far a good season for me. I went out once in December and 3 times this January.

Anyone want to guess how many more events we will get?


----------



## lawnboy11

Another sweet little storm overnight tonight, yay! Bonus!


----------



## Silverado8.1

Come on! I need at least 6" on the forecast to get a call! Hopefully Saturday night into sunday will be a big one.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Hey silverado, where are you seeing a Saturday into Sunday storm?


----------



## alldayrj

6"? You missed out on a lot this year. Time to renegotiate man. 

I love these little ones. Quick and easy money. I just wish it would warm up a little


----------



## hatchmastr

alldayrj;1738958 said:


> 6"? You missed out on a lot this year. Time to renegotiate man.
> 
> I love these little ones. Quick and easy money. I just wish it would warm up a little


me 2 if the contracts are rite these lil storms are money makers lol...

if only it would warm up just enough to be comftorbale working in the shed ill be happy other wise looks like news 12 is saying 1-2 inches tonight cant complain my contacts are no tolerance so what ever we get im kelling them.


----------



## Silverado8.1

97f250Heavyduty;1738954 said:


> Hey silverado, where are you seeing a Saturday into Sunday storm?


I thought I saw a chance of a big storm threatening the big game for sunday.



alldayrj;1738958 said:


> 6"? You missed out on a lot this year. Time to renegotiate man.
> 
> I love these little ones. Quick and easy money. I just wish it would warm up a little


Yeah, my contract is for 6 and more, I don't have any other contracts or accounts.


----------



## Triton2286

Silverado8.1;1739038 said:


> I thought I saw a chance of a big storm threatening the big game for sunday.
> 
> Yeah, my contract is for 6 and more, I don't have any other contracts or accounts.


Your going to need to work on that then or look for work in another town if that's what people want.

Residential Max Trigger: 3in
Commercial Max Trigger: 2in

If someone wants more than that they are nuts.


----------



## tooch420

3" for res...they are nuts...i wish


----------



## TCLandscaping

Whats your resi trigger tooch?


----------



## docsgmc

Any solid numbers for tonight/tomorrow day????


----------



## cturrisi

Triton2286;1739040 said:


> Your going to need to work on that then or look for work in another town if that's what people want.
> 
> Residential Max Trigger: 3in
> Commercial Max Trigger: 2in
> 
> If someone wants more than that they are nuts.


I agree.....mine are:

Residential Max Trigger: 2in
Commercial Max Trigger: 2in
My Senior Apartment Complexes: 1in


----------



## tooch420

dont have many res accts, but was just sayin you got good deal there


----------



## hatchmastr

Hey guys just wondering do u guys include salt in your seasonals ?


----------



## cturrisi

hatchmastr;1740671 said:


> Hey guys just wondering do u guys include salt in your seasonals ?


Depends on the contract. Some commercial contracts do not have an on site storage location so the price for shoveling and salting the walks include material. 
Other locations have storage, they provide material and I spread. After first few storms we determined exactly how many 50lb bags per application so that they can monitor / confirm all material is used on site.

I salt every time I shovel, which is in the contract.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TCLandscaping

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...370.1073741830.354191424691259&type=1&theater


----------



## alldayrj

Wooo i like that green spot over LI. Check your equip boys. Fuel up, have spares. This makes or breaks people as we saw last year


----------



## Mitragorz

TCLandscaping;1741601 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...370.1073741830.354191424691259&type=1&theater


Whose model is that? All I'm seeing is a dusting on Monday, 1-3 Tuesday night, then 5-9 Friday through Saturday night.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Just passed on what came across my facebook. Keeping the thread alive. I dont know the validity of it but its something to think about.


----------



## c&i concrete

so are we getting anything this up coming week?


----------



## Silverado8.1

c&i concrete;1742310 said:


> so are we getting anything this up coming week?


I see up to 3" on Monday and a snow shower of Saturday, I hope the Saturday one will be at least 6".


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

2 to 4 possibly on NoAA for Monday. Wouldn't mind a nice big storm for Saturday.


----------



## bluerage94

These storms are ideal...light powder snow, saves the equipment...and a good frequency provides steady cash without making it blood money.


----------



## TCLandscaping

News12 said expect 2-5 of wet heavy snow. Temps are hovering at freezing.


----------



## c&i concrete

TCLandscaping;1744150 said:


> News12 said expect 2-5 of wet heavy snow. Temps are hovering at freezing.


I also herd the same thing.


----------



## Silverado8.1

Weather Channel saying 3" max, I don't know who to believe.


----------



## Triton2286

Silverado8.1;1744298 said:


> Weather Channel saying 3" max, I don't know who to believe.


Because the storm is so tight, having it move a few miles could leave any one of us with an inch less than predicted.

The island is the only place predicted at 2-4". North and South of us are both under that.


----------



## hatchmastr

I don't believe anyone!!!
any were from a coating to 3 inches same diff to me same price these lil storms are really adding up !!!


----------



## Triton2286

hatchmastr;1744301 said:


> I don't believe anyone!!!
> any were from a coating to 3 inches same diff to me same price these lil storms are really adding up !!!


Exactly.

I'm ignoring all posts from now on that do not include a link or a picture. No more rumors for me.


----------



## Silverado8.1

DTA= Don't Trust Anyone! Especially weathermen hahaha!


----------



## Mitragorz

I like this new model!










Keep it coming!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

I will take that all day everyday! The amount keeps going up!


----------



## hatchmastr

Today looks promising just shoveled the walls on te no tolerance accounts ..... heavy snow!


----------



## Blizzard1980

Sucks when there is snow on WALLS to shovel.. 
Calm down, only a joke , take no offence.

Was out from 7am to 2 am. This crap was HEAVY. STOP THE WORLD, PLEASE. I WANT TO GET OFF.


----------



## Triton2286

Anyone have a better snow total website than NOAA?


----------



## Mitragorz

Triton2286;1746327 said:


> Anyone have a better snow total website than NOAA?


If anyone has better numbers, that'd be great. The last report for Eastport was 6.5" at 4:45pm, so anything more accurate than that would help out a lot.


----------



## hatchmastr

looks like this week is going to be promising... storm tonight then we get a couple days rest then old man winters back for some more snow on the weekend !!!! 2014 = $$$


----------



## docsgmc

I put my diesel truck in the shop last thursday to replace some fuel lines.
I had the lines but no time to put them in do to my other job. the guys over at broadway auto said no problem he would get them done for a good price. friday came and he said he is 1/2 way threw. I stopped in friday afternoon and he said he was probably not going to be done and he takes the weekends off. I said i need my truck for the snow. he laugh and said it going to be 40 degrees.
well monday came and I called them in the morning to see a time line and by 11 am i called again and they said they are working on it but i should understand there a storm going on in which i replied I know because thats my plow truck :realmad: then i get a call at 11:30 saying pick up my truck he doesnt want to work on it :realmad::realmad::realmad: I ended up plowing with it as is and got the Job done but what a act this guy has.... Broadway auto in bethpage is off my list...I wouldn't send my Mother in law to this guy..I am a very easy going guy but 3 days of lies then pick up your truck I don't want to do it is NOT COOL...


----------



## Triton2286

docsgmc;1746638 said:


> .


----------



## docsgmc

Triton2286;1746643 said:


>


----------



## alldayrj

Take it to richies diesel in hicksville. Tell him another guy named richie sent you with a blue ford 6.0. 

Anyone else getting tired? Kidding, who gets tired of making money? Unless you have seasonals....


----------



## Silverado8.1

Two days in a row of plowing, not bad but I'll be happy to get a good night of sleep now until this weekend. Anyone got any info on this weekend storm?


----------



## tooch420

Ya, whats up with this weekend? Im hearing it could be 3" or 30"!!

also, i need new set of lights. where can I go get pair (actually i just need 1) without ordering them online as I usually would


----------



## Triton2286

tooch420;1748489 said:


> Ya, whats up with this weekend? Im hearing it could be 3" or 30"!!
> 
> also, i need new set of lights. where can I go get pair (actually i just need 1) without ordering them online as I usually would


All of the stations are saying that the storms won't converge but we will still get snow but not much.

What kind of lights?


----------



## tooch420

i got the boss plow originals.."blind spot" ones.

one is loose, and cannot be fixed ive tried numerous times. bold is rusted and shaft is loose so you cant tighten it.


----------



## Blizzard1980

tooch420;1704275 said:


> Why dont you guys go to pm if it has nothing to do with li weather


Yea, why don't you?


----------



## tooch420

Blizzard1980;1748544 said:


> Yea, why don't you?


in that same post was about the weather for this weekend, WISEASS.

And I didnt take up whole page for useless info!

always gotta put your 2 cents in huh


----------



## Blizzard1980

Go cool down. EAT SNOW


----------



## Silverado8.1

If we get 30" we will ALL be eating snow haha!


----------



## hatchmastr

Anyone no we're I can get bulk salt around south shore Nassau


----------



## alldayrj

I think that new hardscape supply place on long beach road has it


----------



## hatchmastr

They ran out last week only 50/50 if ur talking about island hopper in front of ace hardware?
Any other suggestions I picked up a lot that the last contractor didn't do anything last storm
now it's a inch and a half of ice but I ran out of salt last nite 
Will 50/50 take care of it


----------



## alldayrj

No its got hardscape in the name, its before island hopper. Brand new place


Anyone want to buy a 9' boss power v after the season? Only a few years old, in great shape


----------



## hatchmastr

how much u want for it ?? i am probley gunna be in the market for a used skid when the spring starts if u know of anything ....


i Spoke to hardescape supply what ever there name is 200 $ for cu yard .,.,,.three weeks ago i paid 120 for the yard. f_ing expensive


----------



## alldayrj

Yea thats the place. 3 grand seems to be market price? V plow changed my life, never go back to a straight again

Ill keep an eye open for a skid, im always looking if you have something in mind


----------



## tooch420

Silverado8.1;1748589 said:


> If we get 30" we will ALL be eating snow haha!


sooo, not getting anything??


----------



## bluerage94

Anyone know a shop in the islip area that does diesel inspections...? my guy cant do them anymore, and wont go to bruno's (heard no one get out of there under $1500).


----------



## Mitragorz

Precision Diesel in West Babylon is really good.


----------



## MajorDave

Whats the word on the weather now - nothin?


----------



## Triton2286

MajorDave;1749916 said:


> Whats the word on the weather now - nothin?


Correct

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Silverado8.1

50% chance of a snow shower now, so it doesn't look like we'll get any action this weekend.....not snow action anyway.


----------



## TCLandscaping

There is a place sunrise south service road just east of ballys and just west of public storage on saxon near islip town animal shelter. If truck will pass in and out 40 mins its like 45 bucks. No appt needed most times.


----------



## lawnboy11

Hey Jimmy, gimma a pizza with nothin'. Nothin? (old string cheese commercial)

Actually Upton NWS calling for 1-2" Sunday nite so could be another easy event to make some $. We deserve it after the last two wet cement snows.


----------



## bluerage94

TCLandscaping;1750160 said:


> There is a place sunrise south service road just east of ballys and just west of public storage on saxon near islip town animal shelter. If truck will pass in and out 40 mins its like 45 bucks. No appt needed most times.


 Thanks...I own a yard around the corner from there, just didnt think he did the diesels...will try.


----------



## TCLandscaping

I just started going to him thru a recommendation of a friend strictly for my inspections I cant vouche for any other work. Brunos was just getting insane.


----------



## Silverado8.1

Early reports saying we could have a blizzard for Thursday, fingers crossed! I saw it on the tri-state weather FB page.


----------



## NThill93

Silverado8.1;1752141 said:


> Early reports saying we could have a blizzard for Thursday, fingers crossed! I saw it on the tri-state weather FB page.


NOAA says snow from 1am thursday to 4pm thursday. 80% chance,:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc:yow!: hopefully we get a nice amount


----------



## alldayrj

Pushed everything today, gotts love it. Bring it on!


----------



## E-MAN NY

*All good!*

I will take these 2-3 inch jobs anyday! You can have your blizzards!!! Started 10:30 finished 2am, piece of cake. Early models show more rain for south shore during day Thursday........


----------



## c&i concrete

does anyone know where i can get bulk salt i have tried everyone.please shoot me a text at 631-741-1818


----------



## Silverado8.1

E-MAN NY;1753218 said:


> I will take these 2-3 inch jobs anyday! You can have your blizzards!!! Started 10:30 finished 2am, piece of cake. Early models show more rain for south shore during day Thursday........


Hell, I don't want a blizzard either, just give me 6" or more of that nice, soft snow thats so easy to push and I'm set. With all that wet heavy snow last week was a nightmare.


----------



## lawnboy11

I also prefer the small storms, but am prepared for this one. I have a feeling this one is gonna suck! Wet, heavy, cement like snow. 

The advantage of using snowblowers and shovels for residentials is that I don't really run out of room to put snow, though when shoveling it is harder sometimes since I have to lift it higher to the top of the pile.

good luck boys (and girls if there are any here)


----------



## snowman123




----------



## Triton2286

lawnboy11;1755007 said:


> good luck boys (and girls if there are any here)


HA! you wish.


----------



## Triton2286

I was fully content this morning when it only said 4-6.


----------



## TCLandscaping

News12 just said 4-6south shore 6-9west and north. Shall see. Rains coming with it too


----------



## c&i concrete

The rain is going to make everything hell weight down the snow and possible freeze under the snow. Would would have been happy with fluffy 6 inch.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Monday, Thursday, Friday and now Saturday. Hell of a week. Hope everyone is making out ok. That 13.5 inches we got in Bay Shore really surprised me. 5am news said 3 inches then over to rain. I think they meant 3 inches per hour! Make the $ while you can. I heard 3-6 Suffolk end tomorrow.


----------



## alldayrj

Yea i plowed everything by 7am and had 4". Went back after lunch and there was 8" of concrete!

Can barely keep on top of fueling up and fixing all the little stuff inbetween sleep, thank god nothing big has broken.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Is todays 4-6" going to be another 8-10"actual? Sucks for guys who didn't push back far enough beginning of season and specially with last weeks ice storm. 

Eat- fuel up- plow- plow , eat- fuel up and plow- plow-plow has been the trend this week. 
How you like your new Ford, Hatchmaster?


----------



## gassux

i don't think anyone knows what a pushback is. Stop and shop in west hempstead is horrible, they must've lost 60% of their parking spots. It's not that hard to look at the forecast and see snow in another 3 days.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Winters like we have in hand will bring new good paying customers for next season to guys who do the right job and know what they doing. 

They all can have trucks and put plows on them, whatever. But it doesn't do any good if they dont know what to do with it


----------



## alldayrj

We stacked one location with the skids but everyone else blew the snow budget this year and wants to hold off since this week coming up should be in the 40s. They dont care that the roads are one lane wide or 3-4 spots are filled with snow in every section i guess


----------



## TCLandscaping

@alldayrj. Took the words out of my mouth. Even some of my best long time property managers said owners dont care at this point. January invoice totals were triple what they have been. Hey im not mother nature. As long as they are honest and tell you before the work is done then its ok. But like said above doing a good job this year should help retain and add new stops next year.


----------



## hatchmastr

Blizzard1980;1759380 said:


> Is todays 4-6" going to be another 8-10"actual? Sucks for guys who didn't push back far enough beginning of season and specially with last weeks ice storm.
> 
> Eat- fuel up- plow- plow , eat- fuel up and plow- plow-plow has been the trend this week.
> How you like your new Ford, Hatchmaster?


I had to get in the gmc the other day and dam what a differance the ford is behaving acting like it should but my gnc is not fuel pump stopped working I. The middle of plowing on Thursday good thing I cut a hole in the bed 2 years ago it was luck that I fix in 30 min and back to work just picked up a mustang skid today hopefully get some stacking done soon before the melt


----------



## hatchmastr

33 days to spring boys


----------



## hatchmastr

look like gunna be getting some more tonight i love it...
I heard this winter is 8th most snowyest winter in all of history for central park


----------



## TCLandscaping

Yeah I heard 1-2 maybe some rain to follow but high temps. Slop fest


----------



## cturrisi

Anyone else getting tired of shoveling 1-2" of sloppy slush with a rain coat on?


----------



## Triton2286

cturrisi;1763407 said:


> Anyone else getting tired of shoveling 1-2" of sloppy slush with a rain coat on?


It was all dry and fluffy near me.


----------



## hatchmastr

so what happened did winter just disappear lol. whats goin on ?


----------



## Triton2286

Going back down to freezing by next Tuesday.

I call this a welcome little break.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Lol. Just a little tease, it will be back. Talk is out there about little something Sunday night into Monday and a coastal storm for next Wednesday.


----------



## Silverado8.1

I'm hoping this season is not over yet, I want 2 more 6" or more storms before I put the plow away from the year.


----------



## Triton2286

Silverado8.1;1764959 said:


> I'm hoping this season is not over yet, I want 2 more 6" or more storms before I put the plow away from the year.


You should take this time to work on new terms so you don't need 6" to go to work lol


----------



## alldayrj

Seriously have all these little storms just turned into an 8" slab of ice or what? How do they not plow 4"


----------



## hatchmastr

Blizzard1980;1764957 said:


> Lol. Just a little tease, it will be back. Talk is out there about little something Sunday night into Monday and a coastal storm for next Wednesday.


were do u get this info ??


----------



## Blizzard1980

Ch. 7 Accuweather just came up with it. I'm sure it's not set in stone that far away but something to look forward to and keep hoping...


----------



## Silverado8.1

Triton2286;1764961 said:


> You should take this time to work on new terms so you don't need 6" to go to work lol


Haha yeah, its not that easy but its ok. Today felt like a spring day, but hopefully we'll get something next week. I love it when everyone around me is complaining about snow meanwhile I love it because I make extra money.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Silverado8.1;1767215 said:


> Haha yeah, its not that easy but its ok. Today felt like a spring day, but hopefully we'll get something next week. I love it when everyone around me is complaining about snow meanwhile I love it because I make extra money.


Are you considering or looking for sub work with 1" triggers? I can hook you up. PM me


----------



## MajorDave

Neighbor who works for ConEd just told me a few minutes ago while i was walking the dog that their call is 4 inches Wed morning and they are looking at a system for the weekend. Totally just what he said - I have no proof, but he said his job has to track it ... for what it's worth. Problem (if it's a problem!) I will be in San Diego all week!


----------



## TCLandscaping

Whatever was on road here in bay shore is one. Anything down in the patchogue area.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*today?*

Its running in to dry air as it crosses the island.....gonna be done in an hour.


----------



## Blizzard1980

This clipper today was like sex. Came down heavy and was done in 20 minutes


----------



## alldayrj

Yea that was weird. Had 1"/2" in nesconset in a half hour. Almost a whiteout. Shoveled the walk, put the plow on, sun came out and burned it all off


----------



## docsgmc

any more information on sunday night monday???


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Sunday pm*

Looks like potential for decent storm? Gonna be a coastal event.....later models today will help predictions. Accu put 3-6 out already for us....


----------



## snowman123




----------



## MajorDave

Hey - need some help on this upcoming storm...will pay $2100 for the event per truck and plow - do NOT need your own insurance...will cover under contract. PM me - will answer late tonight or tomorrow morn. Need you for entire event. Thanks


----------



## docsgmc

so we went from 12'' to maybe 2'' ....you have got to be kidding me!!! all the money spent for a big storm down the drain... it is what it is.. :realmad:


----------



## MajorDave

docsgmc;1776549 said:


> so we went from 12'' to maybe 2'' ....you have got to be kidding me!!! all the money spent for a big storm down the drain... it is what it is.. :realmad:


My crew has been activated for tonight! Will be the easiest if the 6 storms hopefully! Thx to those few trucks who called. Hey- good money and not much equip usage!


----------



## docsgmc

Big bust!!!:angry:


----------



## MajorDave

Checked in - went to our routes - met at McDonalds - hung out and then slept ----- easiest money made! If anyone is interested in plowing City streets next year - guaranteed money and easy on the transmission! Sometimes get lucky like last night too and get paid for no work. PM me - will hire you and your truck. If we have a pop-up storm this month - can use you as well.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Well that was the first missed forecast towards the other direction that we had all year. Got a nice painless salt run out of it. Weather man said don't put the shovels away yet! Figured I would throw this out here first. I am in the market for another dump truck for a landscaping crew. I wish I could go new but I cant swing those payments. Figured maybe somebody here might be looking to sell or have a lead on something local. Thanks for any possible information. Hope all is well with everyone. Thanks guys!!


----------



## alldayrj

Theres a nice 550 for sale in jersey, i have a straight boss v to replace the bent one hahaha. Don't mind the rust


----------



## NThill93

TCLandscaping;1777315 said:


> Well that was the first missed forecast towards the other direction that we had all year. Got a nice painless salt run out of it. Weather man said don't put the shovels away yet! Figured I would throw this out here first. I am in the market for another dump truck for a landscaping crew. I wish I could go new but I cant swing those payments. Figured maybe somebody here might be looking to sell or have a lead on something local. Thanks for any possible information. Hope all is well with everyone. Thanks guys!!


Not sure if it's too old for you but might be looking to sell my 99 gmc 3500 6.5 66k miles 4wd has lift gate and 8'6" western. Pm me if interested


----------



## hatchmastr

hey guys, seems like spring is here daffodils are about a inch tall already , hope that every ones winter was a great as mine . time to focus on getting landscaping started but I still got that sander mounted Ill keep it mounted another week or so...when are the other landscapers starting this year I figure if possible mon the 17th will be our first day back at clean ups


----------



## TCLandscaping

You beat me to it! I was just going to post that. I don't want to write anything off yet so I am leaving one truck set up complete and not putting the plows in there sleeping spots just yet. I plan on going out the week of the 17th to start with our commercials and a few tree/cleanout jobs we didn't get to due to snow and general lack of not wanting to freeze my ass off. If by some chance the snow is over and most of us get on with our other jobs I just wanted to say thank to everyone for any advice or input they had this year. As usual a very helpful thread. We really got it going this year and hope to continue. Always get a little sad at the changing of the seasons. If anyone needs anything throughout the year you can pm me on here or reach me on my cell 631 682 0086.


----------



## Blizzard1980

I hate to be a party pooper but i borrowed this link from our northern boys...

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-...nnel=top_story


----------



## TCLandscaping

I said "if"


----------



## Blizzard1980

I hear ya. One more would be nice but im not gonna cry if it won't happen.


----------



## Silverado8.1

It was a very good season, no complaints here, hoping for the same for next year. I'll give the plow one more week just in case we get anything on Thursday but after that I'll have the truck in summer mode.


----------



## Triton2286

Blizzard1980;1780245 said:


> I hate to be a party pooper but i borrowed this link from our northern boys...
> 
> http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-...nnel=top_story


Gotta love incorrect links


----------



## Blizzard1980

Triton2286;1780672 said:


> Gotta love incorrect links


O boy, how about this one?

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather...wstorm-next-we/655578741001?channel=top_story


----------



## TCLandscaping

Anybody planning on going out in the morning or just letting it ride?


----------



## cturrisi

Gonna let it ride at this point...


----------



## bluerage94

Not looking like much...


----------



## Blizzard1980

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snowstorm-threatens-east-next-week/24695582


----------



## hatchmastr

hey anybody else hoping we DONT GET SNOW TOMMOROW LOL
first time all year ive felt like this but **** I got real money to make not a .5 inch storm lol .


----------



## TCLandscaping

I can agree with you! Either really snow or knock it off. CLean ups are slow as it is with these temps. Grass is still dormant so thatching is a no go and try doing beds when they are like concrete. Lets go Spring!!!! I have the plows hooked up and a few bags of salt left over but hoisting the spreaders didn't even cross my mind. I hope I am right


----------



## TCLandscaping

Get the plows!!!!!!


----------



## porabjr

priceless... listening to the weather at 7:30am and not even a mention of a snowflake. 3 hrs later probably about 3 inches on the road. Hey, i'll take it. Of course, that wasn't what I was saying when I was busting my ass to hook back up.

On separate note, looking to pick up a gently used electric poly V-box in 2 yard range, will consider all brands. Anyone know of anything. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## hatchmastr

anybody heard any long range weather forcast ? hope everyones summer is going good and cant wait for plowing season already !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajorDave

Farmers says another cold long winter - I hope so!


----------

